# Ghost and Mr. Chicken tune



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I somehow lost a few songs that I was going to add to a cd this year. Can someone supply me with this music please? Thanks Andy


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Here ya go, (password- haunttunes )
http://www.4shared.com/file/106619146/bab20e48/A_Haunted_Organ-TGMC.html


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Darklord.


----------

